# in / alla / sulla spiaggia



## Luceni

Ciao.

Qual è la preposizione corretta?

Vado _in _spiaggia
Vado _alla _spiaggia
Vado _sulla _spiaggia

Grazie.​


----------



## alessiobg

Tra le alternative che hai dato due sono corrette nella lingua italiana e sono "Vado alla / in spiaggia"..vado sulla spiaggia è errato! Le 2 espressioni sono perfettamente equivalenti come dimostrano le esemplificazioni dei dizionari della lingua italiana dell'uso: Il _Vocabolario Treccani_ riporta _andare alla spiaggia_, il _GRADIT_ di Tullio De Mauro _andare in spiaggia_; lo Zingarelli riporta _andare alla_,_ in spiaggia_.
Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto..
Buona giornata
Ale


----------



## GimmyGimmy

Sono corrette *in/alla*, però è più comune dire _"Vado in spiaggia"_.


----------



## annapo

Luceni said:


> Ciao.​
> 
> Qual è la preposizione corretta?​
> Vado _in _spiaggia
> Vado _alla _spiaggia
> Vado _sulla _spiaggia​
> 
> Grazie.​


 
Vado alla spiaggia in teoria è corretto (moto a luogo), ma è poco usato. 
Vado in spiaggia è la forma più comune, ed è una tipicità italiana, visto che in tutte le altre lingue di cui so, il moto a luogo è sempre un "a" mentre "in" si usa per lo stato in luogo. Lo diciamo in tante altre circostanze:
vado in città
vado in Spagna
vado in posta
vado in piscina
vado in farmacia
vado in cucina
vado in vacanza
ecc.

Sulla decisamente non la usiamo, è un'azione che esprime movimento verso una destinazione, senza riguardo al fatto che poi staremo sopra alla spiaggia (o dentro al mare o sotto l'ombrellone)
Anna


----------



## alessiobg

Stavo riflettendo sul fatto che forse anche sulla non è sbagliato...mi spiego meglio..Nel caso in cui ci si trovi in mare, non è neppure poi così scorretto dire ad esempio: "Ora vado _sulla _spiaggia a prendere un po' di sole.." Mi sbaglio? Non credo..voi che dite?


----------



## spulp

alessiobg said:


> Stavo riflettendo sul fatto che forse anche sulla non è sbagliato...mi spiego meglio..Nel caso in cui ci si trovi in mare, non è neppure poi così scorretto dire ad esempio: "Ora vado _sulla _spiaggia a prendere un po' di sole.." Mi sbaglio? Non credo..voi che dite?


sono d'accordo, ma credo che "sulla spiaggia" si usi solamente quando si è già intorna alla spiaggia, cioè quando sei dentro l'acqua o magari quando sei in un bar


----------



## laurentius87

In Piemonte si dice di frequente _andare a spiaggia_.


----------



## marco.cur

Cioè come andare a pesca, andare a caccia etc.?


----------



## spulp

laurentius87 said:


> In Piemonte si dice di frequente _andare a spiaggia_.


io sono nato, cresciuto e sempre vissuto a Torino... Giuro che andare a spiaggia non l'ho mai sentito. Piuttosto comune invece in Liguria.


----------



## superscimmia

*A*nche secondo me le proposizioni giuste sono: in e alla;

*M*a noi quando parliamo usiamo di più in


----------



## annapo

alessiobg said:


> Stavo riflettendo sul fatto che forse anche sulla non è sbagliato...mi spiego meglio..Nel caso in cui ci si trovi in mare, non è neppure poi così scorretto dire ad esempio: "Ora vado _sulla _spiaggia a prendere un po' di sole.." Mi sbaglio? Non credo..voi che dite?



E' vero, però questo è un caso molto specifico, mentre credo che il senso della domanda fosse più generale, rivolto ad accertare quali sono le preposizioni usate nel caso più comune, per indicare l'azione di andare in spiaggia.


----------



## Luceni

Quante risposte!
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## laurentius87

spulp said:


> io sono nato, cresciuto e sempre vissuto a Torino... Giuro che andare a spiaggia non l'ho mai sentito. Piuttosto comune invece in Liguria.



In famiglia ho sempre sentito _andare a spiaggia_. Dev'essere un prestito dal ligure, forse a causa della intensa frequentazione delle spiagge liguri da parte di piemontesi? 

P.S. vedo ora su Google Libri che _a spiaggia_ è attestato un paio di volte in un libro di Gobetti (torinese).


----------



## gams

Quindi non si puo' dire:

Sulla spiaggia ci sono tre ombrelloni, un asciugamano, un secchiello ecc.?

Per curiosita' - ho trovato questo link:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kafka_sulla_spiaggia

Che ne dite?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Gams!
Certo che si può dire.
Il fatto è che la discussione era incentrata sulle giuste preposizioni da usare insieme al verbo _andare _che sono _in_ e _alla. _Essendo, la spiaggia, ad un livello sul mare basso o lieve e il punto di partenza dell'affermazione ad un livello superiore, è difficile che qualcuno dica _sulla_, a meno che non si sia già in acqua, il che giustifica una risalita _sulla_ spiaggia. 
Andare_ a_ spiaggia lo considero molto scorretto, a meno che Spiaggia ne sia il nome proprio, ma lo credo difficile. _Sulla_ spiaggia ci può stare/essere di tutto, anche Kafka.


----------



## bubu7

Luceni said:


> Qual è la preposizione corretta?
> 
> Vado _in _spiaggia
> Vado _alla _spiaggia
> Vado _sulla _spiaggia


Ciao *Luceni*, le preposizioni da te proposte sono tutte corrette.

In particolare, _sulla spiaggia_, che ha destato perplessità nella discussione, è corretta perché qui la preposizione ha il valore di _moto a luogo_: uno dei valori ammessi per la preposizione considerata (si veda la Grammatica del Serianni, cap. VIII, par. 100).


----------



## Lituano

"Andare in spiaggia; prendere il sole sulla spiaggia" (Il Sabatini Coletti, p.2669).


----------



## Vero0212

Ciao a tutti, vorrei aggiungere una domanda, in combinazione con il verbo "essere", è corretto dire: essere alla spiaggia, essere sulla spiaggia ?
Grazie!


----------



## bearded

Vero0212 said:


> Ciao a tutti, vorrei aggiungere una domanda, in combinazione con il verbo "essere", è corretto dire: essere alla spiaggia  , essere sulla spiaggia ?
> Grazie!


Ciao
''Essere alla/in spiaggia'' si usa comunemente.  (Al telefono: Dove sei in questo momento? Sono alla/in spiaggia).
''Essere sulla spiaggia'' non si usa per le persone. Eventualmente per le cose (soprattutto con 'esserci': sulla spiaggia ci sono molti ombrelloni…). Vedi #14 e 15.


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Ciao
> ''Essere alla spiaggia'' si usa comunemente.  (Al telefono: Dove sei in questo momento? Sono alla spiaggia).


Ciao,
non sono totalmente d'accordo; userei "sono alla spiaggia" con l'aggiunta di una località o di un nome dello stabilimento balneare, ad esempio: "Siamo alla spiaggia di Forte dei Marmi" oppure "Sono alla spiaggia libera di Lignano", "Sono alla spiaggia dei Bagni Cristallo".


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> userei "sono alla spiaggia" con l'aggiunta di una località


...Suppongo che senza la località diresti solo ''Sono in spiaggia'' (che a me suona invece un po' strano/estraneo): senz'altro si tratta di differenze regionali. Comunque ho modificato leggermente il mio messaggio precedente in base alla tua osservazione.


----------



## swindaff

Concordo con Mary49.
"Sono alla spiaggia" mi sembra incompleto. In ogni i caso, nella mia zona, non mi pare che si usi molto.
"Sono in spiaggia" è decisamente la forma più comune.
Qui si dice anche "sto sulla spiaggia" (probabilmente sotto l'influenza del dialetto, chissà). "Essere" non mi sembrerebbe sbagliato on questo caso, ma "stare" mi sembra decisamente più frequente.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Alla domanda "dove siete" risponderei senz'altro "alla spiaggia". "In spiaggia" avrei addirittura problemi a pronunciarlo.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Credo che l'inglese non c'entri nulla, ma a me non suona così male sulla spiaggia: _siamo usciti dall'acqua e siamo tornati sulla spiaggia_. A me capita di usarlo e non soltanto per riferirmi a cose. D'altra canto, c'è un famosissimo quadro di Picasso che s'intitola:
Due donne che corrono sulla spiaggia - Wikipedia


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> a me non suona così male sulla spiaggia: _siamo usciti dall'acqua e siamo tornati sulla spiaggia..._


In altre frasi, neanche a me suona male. Vero0212 in _#18_ però chiedeva in combinazione col verbo _essere, _come stato in luogo:


Vero0212 said:


> in combinazione con il verbo "essere", è corretto dire: essere alla spiaggia, essere sulla spiaggia ?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
a quanto pare a seconda del verbo utilizzato sono valide tutte le variabili proposte (in/alla/sulla).
Mi sorprende il mio conterraneo Pietruzzo al # 23. Per me sarebbe naturale rispondere "in spiaggia" (o "al mare").  Del resto su circa 800 km di coste qualche differenza è ammissibile  
Al conterraneo acquisito Olasozinhok dico invece che (qui nel maceratese) non sento utilizzare la preposizione "in" neanche sotto tortura. "In" è sostituita costantemente da "su" (anche, e spesso, in modo errato). Quindi, in situazioni labili come questa in oggetto, prevale "(stare) sulla spiaggia".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Starless74 said:


> In altre frasi, neanche a me suona male. Vero0212 in _#18_ però chiedeva in combinazione col verbo _essere, _come stato in luogo


Hai ragione, sono sempre poco attento.  Comunque, userei il verbo stare: _d'estate mi piace stare in spiaggia_. Non direi mai:_ d'estate mi piace essere in spiaggia_.


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> Comunque, userei il verbo stare: _d'estate mi piace stare in spiaggia_. Non direi mai:_ d'estate mi piace essere in spiaggia_.


Perdonami se inferisco   :
- _Dove sei / dov'eri?_
- _Sono/ero in/alla/sulla spiaggia... _(sulla scelta della preposizione, rimando ai post precedenti).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Starless74 said:


> _Sono / ero in spiaggia / alla spiaggia / sulla spiaggia _(sulla scelta della preposizione, rimando ai post precedenti).


Va bene, ora ci sono!  
_Ora sono in spiagg_ia  - _ero/stavo in spiaggia, quando cominciò a piovere_.  _Ero alla spiaggia di Numana; ero/stavo proprio sulla spiaggia quando cadde un fulmine in acqua._ Tenderei ad usare stare al posto di essere quando si vuole indicare un'azione prolungata, magari legata ad un'altra. Spero di non scatenare le ire dei nordisti. 
Gli esempi proposti in OP  andrebbero contestualizzati, a mio modesto avviso.


----------



## A User

“Di buon mattino andava in spiaggia, alla spiaggia più vicina oppure scendeva alla spiaggia di Cala Porto, ma il tempo lo passava più in acqua che sulla spiaggia.”


----------

